# Volcanos and holiday



## Carynb (May 4, 2010)

So our 1 week trip to St Lucia turned into a 3 week adventure thanks to Icelandic Volcanos! Luckily I had taken lots of supplies with us and taken the precaution of finding a Paediatrician on the island before we travelled- luckily we didn't need the paedeatrician despite an eye infection and an allergic reaction to mosquito bites which were all handled beautifully by the fantastic local pharmacist.
Anyway this was our first trip abroad with our new friend Diabetes so I was a little anxious about flying and the airport etc but no need. The security people searched J's bags but were more than happy once I showed them letter from hospital, they even let me take 200ml ribena cartons onto the plane.
I wouldn't say it was easy dealing with Diabetes on holiday especially as J was swimming from dawn til dusk and eating loads of high GI food but we managed- although my family were completely shocked by how much of our time was spent dealing with hypos, hypers, ratios etc etc. They had no idea what it all really involved but they do now!
It made me sad sometimes that the care free holidays we had before are no longer but hey ho.....
Despite the hot weather and the swimming J needed more insulin than normal, especially Lantus which we had to put up by 2 units.
Inspite of everything it was a fantastic holiday and I could think of far worse places to be stranded!


----------



## Steff (May 4, 2010)

wow Caryn nice to see your all back safe and well, i see in the news today it has came back and effected northern ireland grr, so pleased you had enough supplies i did post a thread on here about a girl from southampton who was running really low and was in thialand i do hope she got home safe as well.


----------



## am64 (May 4, 2010)

nice place to get stranded and glad you coped xx


----------



## gewatts (May 4, 2010)

Great to hear that you managed ok. Well done to take extra supplies with you. It is sad that life can't be quite so care free with diabetes. Other people don't realise what is involved - I know I didn't before Katie was dxd. Whenever my dad comes over for tea, I can see the amazement on his face when we test bloods, weigh food, do insulin etc! It makes it hard for me to leave Katie with anyone - I know for a fact that my dad would never be able to look after her. My mum manages but does get pretty stressed when she has to start carb counting!


----------

